

Ask HN: Did you buy ethereum? Why? - aharonovich

Project link: ethereum.org
======
gregcohn
No because betting on a network effect before there is a network effect is
speculating, and I'm not into speculation. This doesn't mean it won't go up,
or won't work, I'm just not sure those two things are correlated.

I'm still developing my understanding of how Bitcoin works, but I am also
unconvinced that some of these things won't happen in the Bitcoin blockchain.

------
joeyspn
Yes, because:

1- I can afford to lose that money (positive ROI from buying btc in 2012)

2- I think someone has to push the boundaries of cryptocurrencies with new
ideas (specially explore Szabo's Smart Contracts in its full potential)

3- I believe this team can "deliver"

------
cryptolect
I'm sick of knowing about things and not jumping in early. So rather than brag
that I knew about Ethereum before everyone else did, yet not have any, I
figured I'd get some to play with.

------
rms
No, because I think after launch ethereum will go down before it goes up again
and that we'll see a point where ethereum is going for below IPO price in the
first 6 months of existence.

